# *****....Duke #1s?



## Kirby (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey guys I too am a newby at this but have always wanted to do it. I live in KY and we have lots of things here to trap. I am going to start with *****. We have a Gander Mtn here that has several Duke #1s dual coil springs for sale. Am I wrong in buying them? It seems everybody here suggest 1.5s Yes I did do a little bit of searching before I posted. One other thing is, do I need to dye and wax for *****? Thanks Kirby


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Personally I would go with the 1.5's. Not saying a #1 wont hold a **** but you will hold the bigger **** better with the 1.5. If you are water trapping you can get away with degreasing the traps and spray painting them with a flat black spray paint.


----------

